

Making things with maths [video] - milkshakeyeah
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zkx1aKv2z8o

======
milkshakeyeah
slides:
[http://acko.net/files/fullfrontal/fullfrontal/wdcode/online....](http://acko.net/files/fullfrontal/fullfrontal/wdcode/online.html)

